# [risolto] scaricare stage 3 in istallazione minimal

## Lioben

Ciao a tutti sto seguendo il manuale dell'installazione minimal di gentoo . 

Gli ho montato e formattato tutte le partizioni e adesso con links gli sta scaricando lo stage3.

Allora mentre scarica appare una videata piena di scritte simboli a casaccio....è normale? 

Infondo alla videata invece mi dice cosa sta scaricando e a che velocita ecc poi una volta finito mi viene scritto ok .

Esco da link con Q pero' se do il comando

```
tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2 
```

 lui mi dice:

```
error is not recoverable exit now 

child returnet status 2 

error exit dalayed from previus error 

```

Che posso fare?

Ma questo stage 3 dove viene scaricato ?

----------

## k01

prova a scaricarlo manualmente con wget da uno dei tanti mirror, tipo questo: http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/releases/x86/2007.0/stages/

----------

## bandreabis

Devi dare "D" download quando hai selezionato il link, non devi dare invio.

----------

## Lioben

E precisamente dove viene scaricato?

----------

## koma

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> E precisamente dove viene scaricato?

 Nel path in cui ti trovi quando apri il browser difatti ti conviene scaricarlo posizionandoti sul disco montato a meno che tu non abbia parecchia RAM  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Se stai seguendo per filo e per segno il Manuale d'installazione, dovrebbero venire scaricati in /mnt/gentoo.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Se stai seguendo per filo e per segno il Manuale d'installazione, dovrebbero venire scaricati in /mnt/gentoo.

 

se è in /mnt/gentoo (come dice la guida)  ti dò ragione ...  altrimenti sarà nella root del livecd normalmente....

ciauz

----------

## Lioben

ok grazie a tutti stage 3 e portage scaricati e decomnpressi.

----------

